# Installing Hinges on a Small Box



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

For me installing hinges on a small box is a problem. I have stumbled on a process that makes the installation a little easier for me with a higher quality success rate. I'm not saying this is the right way but it works for me.

I use Router Ski's to cut the hinges. Harry has a thread on that and also he cuts the full thickness of the hinge on the backside of the box, not the lid. That in itself is a huge advantage for success.

What I added to that is having the hinges slightly proud on the box and using carpet tape to align the lid. Also using the Router Skis as a 3rd hand to support the lid when aligning and drilling hinge holes.

When done a little sanding or a flush trim bit finishes it off.

Hope this helps someone like me who finds it a challenge to correctly attach the lid to a box.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice story-telling pictures, Jim. Thanks.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you mortise them in the lid also,or are they surface mounted? I like the pictures, and the aromatic cedar you used.

Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marco said:


> For me installing hinges on a small box is a problem. I have stumbled on a process that makes the installation a little easier for me with a higher quality success rate. I'm not saying this is the right way but it works for me.
> 
> I use Router Ski's to cut the hinges. Harry has a thread on that and also he cuts the full thickness of the hinge on the backside of the box, not the lid. That in itself is a huge advantage for success.
> 
> ...


For a moment Jim I thought that it was one of MY threads. You've done an excellent job including of the photos. It looks like you may not have routed quite deep enough, hence the packing, I think!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the "Ski" idea to hold the lid while you work on it, but is this to eliminate the mortise in the lid? Are you sticking the hinges on lid with carpet tape ? Did you route or hand cut the mortise in the box? 

Herb


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

harrysin said:


> For a moment Jim I thought that it was one of MY threads. You've done an excellent job including of the photos. It looks like you may not have routed quite deep enough, hence the packing, I think!


Harry:
Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I try to emulate a few of the many things you do so well with hopes of trying to do the others in the future. In fact because of your many tutorials with photos i was able to muster the courage to attempt the lesson and experience a degree of success. For all of those tutorials and answering the questions that followed I thank you very much and owe a lot of my limited but improving woodworking skills to you....... If I knew what you meant by "...hence the packing" I would respond. The 2 boxes were picked up before I had a chance to photo the finished product but overall they came out well.

Gaffboat... Thank you

Herb: The hinges were mortised in to the box only, not the lid. I marked the hinges then used the router with skis. With the full thickness taken from the box the connection to the lid has the hinge surface mounted. I used the Skis with out the router as a 3rd hand. The carpet tape was used as an aid in aligning the lid. once aligned, I drilled the holes, removed the tape and then screwed the hinges to the lid.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you Jim, I was confused, You must have used a template or jig to aid in mortising, as it is well done. You can also use the same technique when you mortise the hinges into the lid by drilling your screw holes then marking around the hinges with a sharp knife then removing the the lid and mortising with a template and the screw holes are already drilled for the hinge when you move it back to the box. You would only mortise as thick as the single leaf of the hinge on both box and lid though.

Herb


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I used the Router Skis in aiding the mortising of the hinge. The Skis provide great control of the router and with a wide opening in the base for visibility, you're able to follow lines accurately.... in this case the lines marked around the hinge placement. Router Skis are very useful for mortising hinges, free hand lettering and hollowing out. For me it was well worth the little bit of time and effort to follow the thread about building router skis. http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23799-beginners-guide-making-router-skis.html

Thanks for the tips and pointers on how you install hinges.... I'm always looking for a better, faster, easier way that provides the same results. For me Hinges have always been anything but easy with a calming effect on the nerves..... similar to a panic attack!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Another great tutorial on using skis, Jim.

Good tip about using the skis to align the lid...


----------

